# help



## ASH (Dec 20, 2005)

hi i have a male african and he seems to have 3 or 4 large watery lumps on the underside of his wings he is not flying.just wonderin if anyone has had this b4.


----------



## Rick (Dec 20, 2005)

Did he just molt? The wings fill with blood when they form and sometimes you get those bubbles. Don't worry about it as they usually dry up on their own.


----------



## ASH (Dec 20, 2005)

he molted about a week and a half ago id hoped they dry up but they havent


----------



## Rick (Dec 20, 2005)

They should. If he is acting normal otherwise just let him be and he should be fine. I wouldn't handle him right now either.


----------



## Ian (Dec 20, 2005)

Do you know if it a male or a female? I believe large or gravid females are unable to fly, due to their heavy weight. And also if the wings did screw up in an unsuccessful moult, that may also prevent it from flying.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo (Dec 20, 2005)

It's a male, thats all I can remember


----------



## ASH (Dec 21, 2005)

its a male i know that as sam said. he wouldent fly at all.not evan tried flapping.its weird but hes eating and not causing him any stress.i just wonderd if ne1 has seen this b4


----------



## Rick (Dec 21, 2005)

I've seen it before and like I said he should be fine.


----------

